# Gray or white??



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok, I have this little boer doeling, and she has white hair and brown spots....but the skin is black. Would she be reffered to as gray or white? onder:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

can you post a pic?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I think boers have black pigment.....
In the manuals they always want black pigment on the tail, so I would assume that their bodies have black pigment as well....

I agree, a picture would be good.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Boers are supposed to have 75% pigment (at least) on the tail.. and yup, all of their skin should be black~


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

sorry  I don't have any pics..... and thanks..... sooooo much!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Ok, I have this little boer doeling, and she has white hair and brown spots....but the skin is black. Would she be reffered to as gray or white? onder:


You aren't talking about the tail area right?
If not...She just has dark pigment skin...which is normal and good... she won't be prone to sunburn.... .. If her hair is white... she is a white and brown spotted boer.... :wink:


----------



## herry1 (Aug 4, 2011)

so Sweet pics AlaskaBoers.I like so much this pics.
Thanks


----------

